# How do you get salt or pepper to stick to nuts?



## schmoozer (Jan 10, 2010)

I bought a couple of pounds of unsalted nuts with the intent of adding my own blend of salt and pepper to them, but the seasoning doesn't stick to the nuts and just falls to the bottom of the bowl.  How can I get the salt and pepper to stick to the nuts, preferably without adding a lot of oil, fat, or sweeteners like honey?


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

You have to roast the nuts, preferably in a little bit bit of oil, then add the salt and seasonings while the nuts are still very hot.

BDL


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

If they're not already roasted, do so. The roasting will bring the peanuts natural oils to the surface and give something for your seasoning to stick to.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Eggwhites.

Whip up one or two eggwhites untill foamy and get the nuts wet with this, then add in your seasonings and spread out on a parchment lined tray to bake.  This will give you a light crust, but no additional oil is used.


----------

